
Grubhub CEO's email to employees - virtuabhi
http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/originals/ct-matt-maloney-grubhub-email-resign-bsi-20161110-story.html
======
laughfactory
Yep, I personally hereby guarantee I will never use GrubHub. The danger in
politicizing your business is the alienation of half your talent pool and
millions of customers. I'm tired of businesses acting political, and will
cease to do business with these offenders until they stop. They're free to
speak their mind as individuals, but not wield their businesses as weapons.

~~~
gotlove
For every opinion like yours, I guess there are folks like me who like
businesses taking political stands for what they believe is right. I'm happy
to start being a Grubhub customer.

------
234dd57d2c8db
1400 employees huh. Well statistically speaking, he just insulted more than
half of them. I'm glad I don't work at grubhub, where obviously international
politics are more important than a cohesive team atmosphere.

Here's an idea, keep your opinions, right or left, to yourself. Politics,
religion, sexuality, etc. have no place in the workplace and it's embarrassing
that a publicly traded company's CEO would drag such nonsense into a
professional workplace. This holier-than-thou attitude about the election and
Trump is ridiculous.

No one likes a whiner. There's no crying in baseball.

I'll be using doordash from now on.

~~~
EpiphanyMachine
That would be statistically inaccurate seeing as how Trump lost the popular
vote.

~~~
prodigal_erik
It's well under half when most of their positions are in Chicago and New York.
But I hope they don't actually trust "we welcome and accept employees with all
political beliefs" after singling out Trump supporters and ignoring Clinton
supporters who are doing things like disowning family over this election.

~~~
laughfactory
Yep, I'm seeing this in San Diego, too. People I was friends with before the
election who now avoid me and talk behind my back and glare daggers at me. I
mean, hey, we're both the same people we were 12 hours before, yet now I'm
some sort of monster? Uh, what?

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
Its what happens when people are brainwashed to believe you literally just
helped elect hitler.

------
cylinder
These guys run a sweatshop, they fire employees on a dime, underpay and
generally abuse workers. Hypocrisy and hysteria once again.

------
oaf357
After having spent 20+ years in IT (11 of which was in government) I find it
very disturbing when someone says fall in line or get out. No one likes to
hide who they really are.

------
tzakrajs
For your convenience:
[https://www.grubhub.com/about/careers](https://www.grubhub.com/about/careers)

